# I know it's cheating but for £12



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all. picked these covers up off ebay today. Now i know you'll all think they're cheesy but i'm a bit skint at the mo and for the money i'm well pleased! Attatched with silicone


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

they look ok to me


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

They do look good through the wheel. But i don't know if i could live with the lie...if you know what i mean.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

It's not cheating, they look the real deal. They just don't do anything lol

Cheating would be if they were £12 and they worked lol


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

Hark said:


> lol
> 
> It's not cheating, they look the real deal. They just don't do anything lol
> 
> Cheating would be if they were £12 and they worked lol


They would be a bargain if they were 12quid and they worked :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i think they look alright, if i had them i would have to lie and say they were real though :roll:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, I know its easy for me to say with real big brakes but a big no for me - up there with fake rear discs for drum brakes

Interesting to see how they look once the weather/roads had a crack at them


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

:lol: You'll be angle grinding your springs in half next 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Surprising how real they look behind the wheels :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea, they really do look real.

how'd the old commericial go? "Only your hairdressor would know for sure...." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not for me, but similar to me putting a GT badge on my Mk1 Cortina, but then, I was only 18.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

How's that silicone going to hold up to the heat?


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

can you post the link?? think these will sell like hot cakes ....who buys hot cakes???


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

look good to me too


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Mk1 forum hits new low, I appreciate money maybe a bit short now but what have you achieved?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

looks good ... at least get slotted rotors when they come due....

L8R.....


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Mk1 forum hits new low, I appreciate money maybe a bit short now but what have you achieved?


well it kinda falls into the same category as putting a V6 valence onto the car or painting a roof black for the QS look doesnt it?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

A smile 4 £12 may b? :?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Jen-TT said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Mk1 forum hits new low, I appreciate money maybe a bit short now but what have you achieved?
> ...


No it doesn't.

But it's his car and he's happy.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Whaaaa ? only yesterday I was reading a post about Caliper Covers and the poster got flammed!!

Has everyone changed their minds? Think its also the first pic posted of them too!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely not - lets hope no other forums get hold of this or we'll be flamed every where and rightly so I'm sorry to say :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy mother of God no!

Fake caliper covers are a definite no no. They serve no function whatsoever. God knows what will happen when you start braking and your discs heat up to a couple of hundred degrees.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Good on u mate. Not bad for 12quid. looks pretty decent, you use high temp silicone ?

Dz.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


Yes it does fall in the same category. It's the same whenever someone puts a mod on his/her car, that came off another non-mk1. Just because some are significantly more costly than the 12quid fake brembo, it doesn't make them ok. Just makes them somewhat less chavvy. And the list of candidates is endless: any rep wheel, any incorrect badge, any mk2-style grill, any QS item on a non-QS, etc...we're all guilty of some level of posing...me included.

But like you said, his car and he's happy. That's what's really important. my 2p.

Cheers


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

hmm im unsure.......its not like having a fake rolex...where women would love it....and only those in the know would know it was a fake................only an enthusiast would care to notice you had brembo brakes.....and more than likely they would care to notice they are 12 quid peices of plastic pretty easily lol.....if you get my drift :mrgreen:....or it could be that im just pretty bitter about you having "the look" for 12 quid, after i have shelled out the unhealthy side of a grand on a big brake kit ha ha. :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

DazHulme said:


> Hi all. picked these covers up off ebay today. Now i know you'll all think they're cheesy but i'm a bit skint at the mo and for the money i'm well pleased! Attatched with silicone


 (Oops meant to say DO!)
Must admit, they dont look pritty good. but as said, will they stay on when things get hot. :?
^


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll have a go of these got a link to them? Got to be easyer then painting them


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Jen-TT said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Mk1 forum hits new low, I appreciate money maybe a bit short now but what have you achieved?
> ...


I don't think it falls into the same category at all, a V6 bumper/valance is real, a painted black roof is real so their is a difference there. If it falls into any category then it might be the category that contains fake turbo whistles on the exhaust and similar. Not my car and if the OP is happy then that's fine but you can't group fake brake covers with modified original parts. Not for me, sorry. I just don't get it at all :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

*NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] *

I am lost for words [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

These are great everyone should gets some


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Spandex said:


> How's that silicone going to hold up to the heat?


Very very well. I used to use it (normal everyday silicone sealant) on my bike exhaust gasgets all the time and they were glowing most of the time when I was 18 due to the throttle being wide open most of the time :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

As long as you like them thats all that matters! But it is a no from me......Your not going through to the next round.
(i am also reporting you to brembo) :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spandex said:


> How's that silicone going to hold up to the heat?


 Now Spandex I thought a man of your intelligence and knowledge would know the answer to that one. However here's a clue for you. I had a classic Triumph Bonneville but the seal where the exhaust pipe entered the cylinder head was not the best. We used to seal them with ............... yep you guessed silicone not special
silicone just ordinary bath seal. The silicone even with the pipes glowing red didn't melt give way or set on fire.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Yes it does fall in the same category. It's the same whenever someone puts a mod on his/her car, that came off another non-mk1.


But these never came off ANYTHING. I just don't understand this at all, has to be the worst idea I've ever seen anywhere. Sorry.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Like the name of the covers BROMBO :lol: Could be worse I guess and be called BIMBO :lol: The only thing wrong IMO (for what its worth) is there should be no name on them then you could fit the 4 rings. They are covers after all and so what if they aren't real big brakes and if they last would be better than painting them. I had thought in the past of getting some to compliment my light masks :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess its all about personal opinion and taste but for me this is the worst "mod" Ive seen on here in a very looong time

Sorry, it just my opinion - I'd expect these on a Corsa


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> I guess its all about personal opinion and taste but for me this is the worst "mod" Ive seen on here in a very looong time
> 
> Sorry, it just my opinion - I'd expect these on a Corsa


Even worse than the ignition barrel protection?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Never saw that and probably glad I didn't

I wouldn't get that time back :wink:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > I guess its all about personal opinion and taste but for me this is the worst "mod" Ive seen on here in a very looong time
> ...


Best mod eva! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

in all fairness they look quite good......i wouldnt put them on my car, but they do look like the real thing at a glance:?

obviously the guy wants the look of the brembos but doesn't want to spend £600-£1000 on a set so he beleives these are the next best thing :?

the sink waste threaded lock ring ignition barrel protector will take some beating for the most stupid rediculous mod ever though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Yes it does fall in the same category. It's the same whenever someone puts a mod on his/her car, that came off another non-mk1. Just because some are significantly more costly than the 12quid fake brembo, it doesn't make them ok. Just makes them somewhat less chavvy. And the list of candidates is endless: any rep wheel, any incorrect badge, any mk2-style grill, any QS item on a non-QS, etc...we're all guilty of some level of posing...me included.
> 
> But like you said, his car and he's happy. That's what's really important. my 2p.
> 
> Cheers


So you would put these caliper covers which are a non functional item in the same category as my real brembo calipers (porsche ones) because they came off a non mk1. I am afraid that logic doesnt really hold up because you are not comparing apples with apples. Paint is just paint. regardless of the colour and a grille is a purely aesthetic item but brakes have a pretty important function. My porsche brembos may well have come off a porsche but they are actually brakes.I think anyone who has bothered to make their TT go faster with a remap should consider making it stop quicker too but slapping a pair of caliper covers is worse than the fake rolex analogy because at least a fake rolex is still a watch.
These are the equivalent of the shell of a fake rolex with no watch parts inside - and how many people would be impressed by that?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, genuine big brake kits are pretty much a cosmetic mod anyway (unless you regularly find your brakes fading, although a V6 kit would probably be sufficient to fix that) so really, this guy has achieved exactly the same thing for a lot less money. Good work.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Well, genuine big brake kits are pretty much a cosmetic mod anyway (unless you regularly find your brakes fading, although a V6 kit would probably be sufficient to fix that) so really, this guy has achieved exactly the same thing for a lot less money. Good work.


You sticking an M badge on your beemer then?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Well, genuine big brake kits are pretty much a cosmetic mod anyway (unless you regularly find your brakes fading, although a V6 kit would probably be sufficient to fix that) so really, this guy has achieved exactly the same thing for a lot less money. Good work.


 Come again :? You appear to be saying that upgrading your brakes to bigger ones will have no effect and at the same time they are only cosmetic. Perhaps you would like to qualify that statement. 
Sorry getting off topic.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, genuine big brake kits are pretty much a cosmetic mod anyway (unless you regularly find your brakes fading, although a V6 kit would probably be sufficient to fix that) so really, this guy has achieved exactly the same thing for a lot less money. Good work.
> ...


Ha ha. nice one Les. Was going to post similar but am posting from my phone whilst watching soccer AM with the kids and couldnt be arsed with a pointless tit for tat with Spandex. Lol.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

whatever you say he will say the opposite just to be controversial, i have come to realise this


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> whatever you say he will say the opposite just to be controversial, i have come to realise this


Oh I know our Mr Spandex well :wink:


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

some people take life far to seriously,

i can bet you didnt buy them thinking "wow im going to fool everyone with these"

he went on ebay seen them for £12 and thought, haha thats a cheap laugh il buy them!

so get a grip mr "i can justify spending £1200 on some big brakes"


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

les said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, genuine big brake kits are pretty much a cosmetic mod anyway (unless you regularly find your brakes fading, although a V6 kit would probably be sufficient to fix that) so really, this guy has achieved exactly the same thing for a lot less money. Good work.
> ...


I'm saying that the standard brakes are more than adequate for stopping the car at the speeds it's capable of. If you find that the type of driving you do is causing your brakes to fade then a bigger calliper (like the V6 ones) would probably be enough (it's about heat dissipation here, not braking force).

Generally, people buy the 'big brake' kits because they look really good, then justify them by saying "I've got all these performance mods so I really need bigger brakes". This kind of misses the point. Your brakes have to dissipate energy. That energy is a function of the weight of the car and the speed it's travelling... If you're doing 60mph your brakes have to do the same amount of work regardless of whether you got to 60 in 7 seconds or 5 seconds.

I'm not knocking fitting these kits... I think they look great and I'm sure you can feel a difference. I'm just saying they're not really needed and you won't even use 10% of their potential on the roads.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

scotty_TT said:


> some people take life far to seriously,
> 
> i can bet you didnt buy them thinking "wow im going to fool everyone with these"
> 
> ...


First we had Spandex now we have a mind reader :lol: 
Have you thought some of us may have considered stopping power after remapping are engines just so we can stop better :roll: Of course people also like to show them off just as they show off most their mods and cars no matter if its standard or heavily modded. :wink: hey some even enter events such as concourse and show and shine :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spandex said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


 Hmm better brakes on a tuned car are not going to pull you up quicker and standard brakes are not going to fade when hard accelerating and hard braking all within the speed limit of course. :? Not my experience since fitting them thats for sure. Not sure wherte you get the figure of just 10% potential from either.


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

les said:


> First we had Spandex now we have a mind reader :lol:
> Have you thought some of us may have considered stopping power after remapping are engines just so we can stop better :roll: Of course people also like to show them off just as they show off most their mods and cars no matter if its standard or heavily modded. :wink: hey some even enter events such as concourse and show and shine :-*


not everyone can be as talented as me huh! i know it sucks but its life!

bigger brakes help you stop better........ no way really! wow you learn something new everyday!

some people are just out to argue are they! wow i am a mind reader! tidy!

just saying there is no need for flaming a guy just for having a gigle!
and at the end of the day to the untrained eye he has the same look as you from a tiny fraction of the price!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

les said:


> Hmm better brakes on a tuned car are not going to pull you up quicker and standard brakes are not going to fade when hard accelerating and hard braking all within the speed limit of course. :? Not my experience since fitting them thats for sure. Not sure wherte you get the figure of just 10% potential from either.


Again, you're missing the point. You're talking about 'accelerating'. This has nothing to do with brakes. You're not braking at the same time as accelerating. When you brake, you're doing a constant speed or you're slowing down... Either way, the remap or whatever you have on your car is out the equation at the point you stamp on the brakes. I'm sure the bigger brakes can stop you quicker, but the original brakes were already capable of locking up the wheels so have you really gained much in useable braking power? What you've gained is zero brake fade. This is a good thing, but probably didn't need such a massive upgrade to achieve it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Missing the point a bit.

If your running stage 3 mapped cars (like mine) you can accelerate very quickly and faster than normal. 
Therefore being able to stop quicker is a good idea.

TBH the brakes were the first thing I changed. Before my remap. 

This is not because the oem brakes are poor, but the idea of being able to stop faster really appealed to me.

I agree that for what I'm running a porsche upgrade is probably not needed.


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

Spandex said:


> This is a good thing, but probably didn't need such a massive upgrade to achieve it.


a set of good drilled or grooved would do that job, allowing the gasses to escape!

if your that fussy some fast road pads?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry but thats not the case at all

I had fully drilled and grooved discs and they made only minor improvements over standard - what they did do was up the noise and vibration when braking heavily

Mines running at approx 280bp and I drive for a living pretty much and I suffered massive fade and almost failure when the heat really got going. Dont get me wrong Ive had worse brakes on cars but these certaily aren't the best and let me down regulary from high speeds

Hence an upgrade was very important to me and had purchased some new 4 pots however I then did a deal which produced my new set up (see sepeate thread) for under £600 fitted - yes what a bargain but hey thats just how I try and go!! :wink:

Even running in the improvement in braking is night and day - both in response and continual braking feela nd accuracy

Massively glad I did it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spandex said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm better brakes on a tuned car are not going to pull you up quicker and standard brakes are not going to fade when hard accelerating and hard braking all within the speed limit of course. :? Not my experience since fitting them thats for sure. Not sure wherte you get the figure of just 10% potential from either.
> ...


 Again you twist the point. Thanks for back tracking but I did say accelerating AND hard braking not just accelerating. Glad you also agree about brake fade as well and the fact the can stop you quicker. So all not just cosmetic at all which is what you said in your first post and what I was questioning. I do do a fair bit of spirited driving as my licence will testify  So to me there are a necessary and worthwhile upgrade. I also got them at a VERY reasonable price and would have been happy with some performance brakes of a bit less than these but at the price I got them I just couldn't aford to turn them down as many will testify


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

scotty_TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good thing, but probably didn't need such a massive upgrade to achieve it.
> ...


Sorry scotty that's simply not true. grooved and drilled disc's on their own will do little in fact many believe they will make braking worse at standard disc size.


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

les said:


> many believe they will make braking worse at standard disc size.


many also belive the 50p chips off ebay WILL increase your power by 50 bhp!

point made!


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

les said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Big brakes require big tyres to actually stop your car faster, without big brakes you'll see fade a lot earlier which is the main benefit really for a TT. If you can stamp the pedal and exceed the tyres level of grip then you've reached the limit at that particular time. That is to say if you had someone with 10 pot calipers and 365mm brake discs and someone with single pot calipers and 312mm brake discs, assuming each car had the same tyres and exhibiting no fade, you would stop in the same distance assuming both of you could trigger ABS.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

les said:


> Again you twist the point. Thanks for back tracking but I did say accelerating AND hard braking not just accelerating.


I'm not sure which point you think I twisted. You did indeed say accelerating AND hard braking and it's the accelerating part that I took issue with. There is a difference between speed and acceleration and only one of them has any impact on braking.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

scotty_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > many believe they will make braking worse at standard disc size.
> ...


 The difference is Scotty they on eBay wrong mate while those who say by reducing mass by drilling and grooving have a fair point. If you don't believe me ask the likes of John H, TTcool ( Joe ex racing driver) and others who know what they are talking about. Personally I don't know but I listen to these guys who do and command respect for their knowledge and not the guys on eBay. :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks okay, But am I the only one to notice that you've fitted it upside down? The bleed nipple should be at the top :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Josh


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spandex said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Again you twist the point. Thanks for back tracking but I did say accelerating AND hard braking not just accelerating.
> ...


 Very simple question there Spandex so I will give you a very simple answer. 
May I direct you to your first post re your "cosmetic" bit which is one of the main issues I found rather strange in the first place if you recall.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

les said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


The performance differences between the V6 kit and a 'big brake' kit are mainly beyond what you'd achieve on normal roads as they were primarily designed for track use. So, what you have left is the cosmetic side of them which is, to be fair, impressive.

If these brakes were fitted where you couldn't see them, I doubt half as many people would fit them. They'd have to look at the actual performance gains in isolation and they'd realise they couldn't justify the price.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Get your rods out load up the bait and reel em in boys :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Get your rods out load up the bait and reel em in boys :lol: :lol:


I'm doing my best...


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Spandex said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Again you twist the point. Thanks for back tracking but I did say accelerating AND hard braking not just accelerating.
> ...


Outside of the car itself, and also the road surface, a car's ability to brake depends on the speed it is traveling, and its mass. Acceleration does not form part of the equation. In other words, it does not matter if you are doing 100mph steady or accelerating, if you hit the brakes at that point, the effect is the same.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Not the first time I've mentioned this, but when I picked up my TT 2yrs ago, these things were on it. The seller explained that he just did it to aesthetically improve it. Fair enough, but I planned to remove them when I changed the alloys. Anyway, as it turned out, I just left them on there in the end because, amongst other things, I couldn't be arsed to go buying pots of japlac to paint the calipers...and achieve the exact same thing, and neither did I fancy scraping silicone off the caliper itself. I've known them on the car at least 2yrs, and however long they were on it before I picked it up. They've never fallen off, been chipped or anything. The guy used hi-temp silicone which his old man uses in his garage, and so no high temperature issues at all. They are solid as a rock too, I know that as I regularly blast um with a 120psi jetwash lance.

Have to say, I've never once thought "I'm running Brembos" when applying the brakes, but then - I'm driving a TT, _not a Ferrari_ - so I don't need Brembos. My TT stops well enough as is it 8) Funniest moment I say to say was last summer when I was stuck in traffic and some kid was looking at the cars going by. He pointed to my front alloys and went "WWOOOWWW!" (as kids tend to do) He must've starred at um for a good mile or so :mrgreen: Poor child has been mentally scarred now :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spandex said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Get your rods out load up the bait and reel em in boys :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Makes two of us :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I only use my brakes to stop. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Naresh said:


> I only use my brakes to stop. :roll:


 Hmm interesting. I also use mine to slow down sometimes :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does fall in the same category. It's the same whenever someone puts a mod on his/her car, that came off another non-mk1.
> ...


Guess I wasn't clear, my bad. Worse idea ever, maybe. Personally I really hate the mk2 grills, but that's just me.

The point I was trying to make was the same that *JEN-TT originally posted on page 2*: fraud is fraud. Fake brembo is no different than fake TTS or TTRS badges, or fake BBS or fake RS4 wheels....it is still a fraud. Sure, there are lesser degrees of the fraud..at least the V6 valence and QS tasty bits come from a mk1, but slap them on your basic MK1 and they're still a fraud.

cheers


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Matt B said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does fall in the same category. It's the same whenever someone puts a mod on his/her car, that came off another non-mk1. Just because some are significantly more costly than the 12quid fake brembo, it doesn't make them ok. Just makes them somewhat less chavvy. And the list of candidates is endless: any rep wheel, any incorrect badge, any mk2-style grill, any QS item on a non-QS, etc...we're all guilty of some level of posing...me included.
> ...


No, I wouldn't put these on my MK1. I'm really surprised that someone from Brembo hasn't put a stop to it with legal action.
But to be fair, in my mind upgrades such as real Brembos on a mk1 are not fraud, no more than a remap. But, keeping the porsche name rather than a quick respray, or retag with a Brembo emblem, does cross the line IMO. Hell, I'm guilty too. My wife gave me crap because my GT3s have the Porsche logo on the head rest. "It's not a porsche, why'd you put those in your TT..." But it's not like I can cut them out of the leather. So, I have to live with any/all "poser" alegations.

cheers


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Look fine to me. Only thing is you might get ridiculed if you turned up at a local meet!
Standard brakes seem great. Ive changed the disks and pads to mintex which stop the car excellent. I personally dont see the need for bigger brakes on the TT unless you go big turbo sort of power :? 
I ran EBC turbogrooves and redstuff pads on my elise with a 225bhp honda conversion. Never had no problems there either.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

they look so nasty, sorry


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DazHulme said:


>


If you can spend the money on some nice new Alloys... As those things don't look more than a couple of months old.. and don't think there the same as your sig alloys... then surly you can do better than that...

Granted the finish looks better than painting though :? swings are roundabouts.... i suppose... Yes they look good but it's cheating...

now what would have been funny was to say you had new calipers fitted... and see how many of these forum know it alls actually spotted it.... that would have been a laugh !!!

each to their own... as a temporary measure until you can get some good calipers, then fine.... don't see any difference to painting the orinals bright colours like red.... because lets be honest... the only red calipers out there are brembo's or porche... so either way it's a look alike...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Boycie said:


> Look fine to me. Only thing is you might get ridiculed if you turned up at a local meet!
> Standard brakes seem great. Ive changed the disks and pads to mintex which stop the car excellent. I personally dont see the need for bigger brakes on the TT unless you go big turbo sort of power :?
> I ran EBC turbogrooves and redstuff pads on my elise with a 225bhp honda conversion. Never had no problems there either.


 Hmm and the weight of an elise compared to a TT is what again?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Again you twist the point. Thanks for back tracking but I did say accelerating AND hard braking not just accelerating.
> ...


I agree with the technicality of your point, its only speed that affects braking. However in the real world acceleration does count because it affects your speed. 
If you think of a track there is obviously a finite distance between say the first and the second corner, you brake for the first corner, go round the corner and then accelerate towards the second. The ability to accelerate will therefore determine the speed you attain before you are required to brake for that corner. If you inrease the cars ability to accelerate you therefore increase the potential to achieve speed in a short space of time and it would therefore be equally prudent to improve on your ability to reduce speed quickly. 
As for the points about being able to lock the wheels and therefore having the same braking power, please go out and try to lock up your wheels in fourth or fifth gear with the standards brakes. I would be interested to see if you can do it.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TT Boycie said:


> Look fine to me. Only thing is you might get ridiculed if you turned up at a local meet!
> Standard brakes seem great. Ive changed the disks and pads to mintex which stop the car excellent. I personally dont see the need for bigger brakes on the TT unless you go big turbo sort of power :?
> I ran EBC turbogrooves and redstuff pads on my elise with a 225bhp honda conversion. Never had no problems there either.


Have you ever driven a TT hard for 10 mins on standard brakes!?

Erm I guess you answer is going to be no..

Love the 12 quid trims! Look fab! Just don't forget when having 
a hardcore race that your brakes are standard not brembos!

I think if the look better then why not?! I wouldnt laugh at them at a TT meet.
I remember see a fabreglass TT look a like at gti inters 09

Although it didn't look remotley like a TT, still look good and was
very intresting!

If this is the case, then why do owners spend money on trims on the 
rest of the car to make it look good.

Remove all your fancy bling from under your hoods unless you have
something really powerfull.!!! Lol

I think these will do great on the market.

Lego

PS you can't beat the real thing!


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

les said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > Look fine to me. Only thing is you might get ridiculed if you turned up at a local meet!
> ...


700kg. Yes its half the weight of a TT. You also use your brakes a hell of a lot more because you are travelling faster in shorter distances. Difference is 99% of people are never going to track a TT, so driving on a road you are never going to be that hard on your brakes to need bigger ones. Ive had 300bhp+ subarus and 240bhp lancia integrales. Never needed bigger brakes yet. Like i said - personally....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Boycie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TT Boycie said:
> ...


 I think the vast majority of elises wont see a track either but agree probably more than TTs. However surly you need more stopping power to stop a brick when compared to a feather :?


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all, nice to see one of my posts getting so many replies  I fell in love with the TT when they were 1st launched and have been lucky enough to have owned mine for 4 years now and get the same buzz today as the day i picked it up.
It was and still is the best looking car as far as im concerned and that's what it's all about for me. Being a single parent and renovating my house doesn't really give me much spare time to go painting the originals so i saw these as a quick, cheap asthetics improvement and i think they look great. Who looks that close anyway! I'm no driving miss daisy but performance of the original brakes isn't a issue and a firemans wage doesn't justify spending upto 1k on a big brake kit. 
Anyhoo i'm happy with how they look, the quality is pretty darn good too tbh and am sure there'll not be any heat/falling off issues :roll: 
ps he sells rear ones too :wink: 
Take care, Daz


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

DazHulme said:


> Hi all, nice to see one of my posts getting so many replies  I fell in love with the TT when they were 1st launched and have been lucky enough to have owned mine for 4 years now and get the same buzz today as the day i picked it up.
> It was and still is the best looking car as far as im concerned and that's what it's all about for me. Being a single parent and renovating my house doesn't really give me much spare time to go painting the originals so i saw these as a quick, cheap asthetics improvement and i think they look great. Who looks that close anyway! I'm no driving miss daisy but performance of the original brakes isn't a issue and a firemans wage doesn't justify spending upto 1k on a big brake kit.
> Anyhoo i'm happy with how they look, the quality is pretty darn good too tbh and am sure there'll not be any heat/falling off issues :roll:
> ps he sells rear ones too :wink:
> Take care, Daz


Don't see what the problem is at all to be honest with you mate. I sense a lot of anger from those who've gone out and - for reasons best known to themselves - felt they needed to spend £1000+ on a brake upgrade...for a TT. I guess I too would be pissed off if something popped up for £12, which looked the exact same. * *** Mod Edit - No Swearing, even with non standard characters, thank you. ****

Also reading a lot stating that it doesn't improve your braking. Think you know that. That's not why you've done it - you've put them on for aesthetical reasons, just the same as how people paint their calipers. It's the exact same rationale, yet I don't see half the people on this thread jumping all over someone who posts a thread, showing off their Japlac jobbie?

I do agree with you about the performance of the originals too. I've driven quite a few high performance motors and, I have to say, the brakes on the Audi TT definitely stand out. I've never thought 'blimey these are rubbish...I must go and spunk £1,000+ on Brembos instead'. All I can put it down to, is people wanting to just spend money on something. But it's about as ridiculous as putting Brembos on a Fiesta ST. You may laugh, but it's the exact same overkill. And yes, I do unfortunately know some fool who did indeed put Brembos on his Fiesta ST. Said it helped him stop quicker; 0-60 in 10 mins, 60-0 in 1 second. In terms of safety, with his brains he was only ever a danger to himself.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't see a problem with these at all. I think they look pretty damn good actually. I have been really tempted to buy some, the only difference is I was after some without the Brembo lettering.

I'm not really in the mood or have the time to paint my calipers, but would like some bring yellow calipers behind the wheels at some point, just seems like a lot of effort. Saw these and was tempted to buy, but the Brembo lettering put me off. Simply because of some of the ridicule made by people who say OMG NO that's like labelling your reliant robin as an M3..

They do look good though, they look a lot easier to keep clean and from purely a looks perspective, they serve their purpose really well. If anyone can find me any without the lettering on would be grand though! haha


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

uzzieman said:


> I don't see a problem with these at all. I think they look pretty damn good actually. I have been really tempted to buy some, the only difference is I was after some without the Brembo lettering.
> 
> I'm not really in the mood or have the time to paint my calipers, but would like some bring yellow calipers behind the wheels at some point, just seems like a lot of effort. Saw these and was tempted to buy, but the Brembo lettering put me off. Simply because of some of the ridicule made by people who say OMG NO that's like labelling your reliant robin as an M3..
> 
> They do look good though, they look a lot easier to keep clean and from purely a looks perspective, they serve their purpose really well. If anyone can find me any without the lettering on would be grand though! haha


 Fair comment I agree and this is from somebody who doesn't give a feck what people think of my light masks :wink: I also agree the only thing that would put me off is the "Brombo" (note not BREMBO) on them. Maybe they will come off with something and if you wanted you could apply the 4 ring caliper stickers.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

jesus boys and girls are you still going on about these........they're bloody caliper covers!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> jesus boys and girls are you still going on about these........they're bloody caliper covers!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nothing like an in depth technical discussion to keep the forum riveted :lol:

So I need new brakes... will these be an improvement over my current OE set up [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > jesus boys and girls are you still going on about these........they're bloody caliper covers!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Most certainly. They will give you 30% more braking power. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

uzzieman said:


> If anyone can find me any without the lettering on would be grand though! haha


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brake-Caliper...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item27b04aa9d2


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Les, they DO say BREMBO. Look again.

This thread has opened a whole new can of worms hasn't it?
I wonder how many index fingers are poised over the link to this ebay item at this very moment. 
I think they look ok. Truth be told, I've considered these too. I've only got the jack the car came with and the thought of maybe painting one caliper per weekend for four weekends on the trot didn't appeal.

Now, where's that site??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good find Ade... with six being supplied I can fit the spare two to my new trainers


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I think they are far more acceptable without the logo on them, see link in my previous post.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Good find Ade... with six being supplied I can fit the spare two to my new trainers


You may never have the traction to move again! :lol:


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

les said:


> Fair comment I agree and this is from somebody who doesn't give a feck what people think of my light masks I also agree the only thing that would put me off is the "Brombo" (note not BREMBO) on them. Maybe they will come off with something and if you wanted you could apply the 4 ring caliper stickers.


Am I missing something here. In the pic it says brembo on the cover not brombo. I wouldn't put them on my car but I do think they look good. Personally think that painting the calipers is a bit chavvy have we all forgotten we own tts and not saxos fiestas and the like. If you have brembos fitted then great but why draw attention to standard calipers by painting them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Harr yes second pic taken with them behind the wheel does indeed say Brembo. My bad  First pic does look more like Brombo to me though :?

The cheeky buggers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Jurpo said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh, very good!


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Loving the above pic  and that trainers comment meaty made me wee!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i got the 100th post!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i got the 100th post!!!


I am so in thick mode today... how do you know that?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > i got the 100th post!!!
> ...


look on the post count when you click mk1 8n forum and look down the list for the different threads, post count then view count :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


Of course 

less smoke, more concentration


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

I think they look good, I do prefer the non branded version. Seems a good alternative to painting the calipers, if they could screw on and off I would consider them 

(as a temporary measure until I buy the RS brake kit  )


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

What in the lords teeth are you lot thinking. What next spray tans fake Rolex fake Prada`s and Pearl teeth whitening.

This is as bad as Carbon vinyl rap and any other pretend stuff, id like to seem em fall off and spat out chewed up


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

smalley said:


> This is as bad as Carbon vinyl rap


what, erm...

*removes carbon wrap from spoiler.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

smalley said:


> What in the lords teeth are you lot thinking. What next spray tans fake Rolex


What, erm...

*removes tan from face and rolex from wrist.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you think we will get any discount on a group buy!!

Lol

Lego

Ps Standard brakes are pooooo.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I think we only get a group buy if we go direct with the "Genuine" Aldi Dealers in Thailand. I think I have one near me thou


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't mind putting some small ones on the rear calipers. Rears are a pain to clean with trying to get into the nooks etc.

Runs away laughing


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Please someome end this madness


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

UKRPG said:


> Please someome end this madness


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Please someome end this madness


 :lol:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

i bet you if this geezer put these on his car then posted up a pic of his car saying he had just put brembos on....you lot would be creaming your pants saying how good they look :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

instead he was honest and not ashamed and has got a grilling for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

jutty said:


> i bet you if this geezer put these on his car then posted up a pic of his car saying he had just put brembos on....you lot would be creaming your pants saying how good they look :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> instead he was honest and not ashamed and has got a grilling for it :lol: :lol:


As far as I'm concerned it's just a bit of fun, what anyone does to their car is their business and no concern of mine.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > i bet you if this geezer put these on his car then posted up a pic of his car saying he had just put brembos on....you lot would be creaming your pants saying how good they look :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Never a truer word spoken.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

TT Ade said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > i bet you if this geezer put these on his car then posted up a pic of his car saying he had just put brembos on....you lot would be creaming your pants saying how good they look :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


If that was true we wouldn't be on here


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Please someome end this madness


ACTUAL LOL @ ALDI brakes in the noose!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ade your pic of the Aldi cover in the noose is why I love ya 

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Variation on a theme...


----------



## elli0tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Not totally convinced by having bright red fake brembos, as many people have said, it is a bit chavvy. 
Have considered painting the calipers in the past though, purely because they are difficult to clean/stop from looking a bit tatty... 
Is the general consensus that plain black caliper covers (an option on the ebay link) with the four rings decal would be OK? Think would be nice and understated, and would be great for keeping clean...


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ell said:


> Not totally convinced by having bright red fake brembos, as many people have said, it is a bit chavvy.
> Have considered painting the calipers in the past though, purely because they are difficult to clean/stop from looking a bit tatty...
> Is the general consensus that plain black caliper covers (an option on the ebay link) with the four rings decal would be OK? Think would be nice and understated, and would be great for keeping clean...


The problem with the calipers is they rust and get mucky and look a bit of a mess. I would do whatever you fancy, mine are painted and they just look a bit tidier than unpainted.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I think that the unmarked ones look a good idea


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Ade your pic of the Aldi cover in the noose is why I love ya
> 
> Charlie


 Ade, Charlie.............................. get a room :-*


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Ade your pic of the Aldi cover in the noose is why I love ya
> ...


 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] <--- Charlie on our nights out :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If I ever bother to learn how to photoshop I would have to quit my job... too tempting to do silly things :lol:


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive lost all respect, by the plastic bling merchants. whats TT stand for Tacky Trash :?:


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

What happens if they fall off whilst driving ? look similar to my genuine EVO ones [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

007TT said:


> What happens if they fall off whilst driving ? look similar to my genuine EVO ones [smiley=smash.gif]


Except yours are the right way up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

i think you're all stuck up.

I've got some:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

007TT said:


> What happens if they fall off whilst driving ? look similar to my genuine EVO ones [smiley=smash.gif]


They do look good for only twelve quid :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> i think you're all stuck up.
> 
> I've got some:


Nice... I used to have a Patriot until some scrote nicked it.


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Me wife has some on her pants, she keep`s stopping me :x


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

smalley said:


> Me wife has some on her pants, she keep`s stopping me :x


Ahhh, must be real ones then


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Not for me I'm afraid, but I can see why a bloke would go for them. Personally, if you can be bothered to take the time and trouble to fit these, you may as well make a little more effort whilst you are about it and paint them.

Reason I say that is I'd be concerned about colour fade and longevity of finish/looking crappy very soon) with these covers, about whether they increase heat in the brakes to an extent where they might cause problems of any sort, and indeed what happens with the covers when you want to change the pads?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

smalley said:


> Me wife has some on her pants, she keep`s stopping me :x


Ahh I think I see the problem, its because you had the "Wife" upgrade which is know to have some issues. Try downgrading to "Girlfriend" or "Mistress" that should solve it!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

sixdoublesix said:


> smalley said:
> 
> 
> > Me wife has some on her pants, she keep`s stopping me :x
> ...


I remember that joke :lol:


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

> Not for me I'm afraid, but I can see why a bloke would go for them. Personally, if you can be bothered to take the time and trouble to fit these, you may as well make a little more effort whilst you are about it and paint them.
> 
> Reason I say that is I'd be concerned about colour fade and longevity of finish/looking crappy very soon) with these covers, about whether they increase heat in the brakes to an extent where they might cause problems of any sort, and indeed what happens with the covers when you want to change the pads?


Someone has restored my faith in quality. Why oh why would you buy crap, its like sat in the pub with your Bretling fake and someone says wow nice watch mate how much did that cost. How do you feel great or a great asshole. I wear a Citizen and have a Suunto stinger because i like the whats what. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

again - will someone end this madness

or

Let's talk about shark fin aerials................................ [smiley=bomb.gif] 
dust covers with leds [smiley=bomb.gif] 
coloured steering wheel covers [smiley=bomb.gif] 
static discharge strips [smiley=bomb.gif] 
branded sun visors [smiley=bomb.gif]

I could go on


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> again - will someone end this madness
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 You did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

May youre plastic covers melt catch fire and burn your car down whilst the fireman hoses off your tan and drowns the fake Rolex. Then youre wife with false boobs runs of with said fireman, only to be replaced with a blow up look alike. :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> again - will someone end this madness
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Finally a sane person, must be something to do with being in essex :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

manphibian said:


> i think you're all stuck up.
> 
> I've got some:


this thread gets better ! Lol


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > i think you're all stuck up.
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha ha.......that is funny!!!


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


I'm sorry to critisize but if u investigate closely they are "REAL fake brake calipers that arent brembos", as in the "REAL fake black QS roof that isnt a QS" and "REAL fake V6 valance thats not a v6" he he!
Just pullin ya leg, i think we all agree that nobody in the world of car enthusiasts will pick up a set of brembos for £12 or anywhere close, but if its the aesthetics that are more important than the performance, then im sure hes happy as look pretty gud but dont perform as brembos, as the black qs roof still doesnt make the tt perfrom like a qs n the v6 valance still doesnt make the tt preform like a v6!

As long as hes happy, then i think its a bargain!
Although IMO not down my street!

Phil!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

147 posts later, I bet the original poster regrets posting up a pic now LOL !!


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> 147 posts later, I bet the original poster regrets posting up a pic now LOL !!


haha yeah, i think its best that everyone just disagree! its his car let him do what the fook he wants!


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

smalley said:


> May youre plastic covers melt catch fire and burn your car down whilst the fireman hoses off your tan and drowns the fake Rolex. Then youre wife with false boobs runs of with said fireman, only to be replaced with a blow up look alike. :lol:


Nice! well i'm already a fireman so that aint gunna happen 8) 
Oh and after many miles they're still in place and all shiney! 
Each to their own! If i had money to burn i'd put originals on. Simplez


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

some of you guys have been done like kippers!

couldn't resist the bait :lol: :roll:

i think they look good for what they are, i would rather pay for those and get new disks,pads,fluid,braided lines than fork out a small fortune on the real deal. unless of course it's a track car where these expensive set-ups are really essential.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Nooooo.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]

GO GET IT SHARKY! 8)


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

trevp84 said:


> n the v6 valance still doesnt make the tt preform like a v6!


Thank God for that !!!!!!! would have to remove mine if it did :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry kids, but I think you are excessive, is not so tragic, we have seen many others that are many gypsy. I would say nice and cheap


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Its not too excessive, its a bit of fun. If you like them, buy them and enjoy them

Just wont be getting them myself.............


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder how many people who slate these covers would also want to buy the slotted metal shiftgate... :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> I wonder how many people who slate these covers would also want to buy the slotted metal shiftgate... :wink:


How is it the same thing? the metal shift gate is a part of the interactive side of the driving experience, it looks good and also hopefully will give a satisfying "*****" noise as you slot the gears home, actually adding something positive to the driving experience which as enthiusiasts is something we look for.

It is not trying to be something it isn't, it is simply adding something to the driving experience, ok it may be very similar to the items found on the Audi R8 and various other cars, but how is that a bad thing? - it is not trying to fool anyone into thinking that you own a car that you don't - whereas cheap plastic brake caliper covers which profess to be something they are not and attempt to fool others into thinking you have a fandabbydosy brake kit when you don't are a completely different kettle of fish.

But of course Spandex I would expect nothing less from you :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I love this thread!!

Group buy later this week for ladies handbags (obviously fake Gucci!!!)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> Group buy later this week for ladies handbags (obviously fake Gucci!!!)


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: Sign me up Rich one in black and one in brown, will they say Guchi 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many people who slate these covers would also want to buy the slotted metal shiftgate... :wink:
> ...


 Right on the money again Charlie. 
Not only might it look good but it may even aid gear changes by helping you slot right into each gear. Now and again when I am giving it what for I have probs hitting 3rd first time so this might just help hit 3rd every time. How about making something similar, a fake slotted gear change with say Ferrari on it and charge £12 for it :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

But Les great big chunks of red plastic would warm up your brakes quicker which would surely improve cold start performance!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'll get my coat


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> But Les great big chunks of red plastic would warm up your brakes quicker which would surely improve cold start performance!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> I'll get my coat


 I think you have something there. Not sure what it is however but a good doc should be able to prescribe something or maybe a shrink. I will PM you a couple of good ones :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

les said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > But Les great big chunks of red plastic would warm up your brakes quicker which would surely improve cold start performance!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:
> ...


I'd just let him leave with the coat, Les


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Apologies... I thought it was a cosmetic part masquerading as a mechanical one.

I must be thinking of a different shift gate.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

I just told my cat about the fake brembos..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

> Apologies... I thought it was a cosmetic part masquerading as a mechanical one.
> 
> I must be thinking of a different shift gate.


Apology accepted :wink:

Charlie



Waterdale said:


> I just told my cat about the fake brembos..


LOL brilliant 

Charlie


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Brilliant! Keep em coming! Lads on station are having a good laugh. 
Can't wait to post pics of the rears ;0)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DazHulme said:


> Brilliant! Keep em coming! Lads on station are having a good laugh.
> Can't wait to post pics of the rears ;0)


 Mr DazHulme. May we be having the pleasure of your company on the 1st April re the NW monthly meet?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Oi Les don't side track what is quickly becoming my favorite thread ever :x :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Oi Les don't side track what is quickly becoming my favorite thread ever :x :wink:


I may as well cos every fecker does it with mine mate :lol: :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Oi Les don't side track what is quickly becoming my favorite thread ever :x :wink:
> ...


That is only because yours are so ruddy tedious we have to jazz them up a bit with some random old cack :lol: :-*

I have to agree Richard I am always looking for the latest post on this one, I have almost forgotten what it started about :lol:

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > UKRPG said:
> ...


 Hmm just what is it about then? :? Something about cheating your granny out of £12 :?:


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Why would anyone like to put undeniable evidence,on public display. That i am a poser tit.
People who notice that these things are fake. Probably laugh their ass off or look in to your eyes with compassion and
slip you an pound. Oh dear.

Really like em.? with that level of fake only clear honesty helps. Do them like in page 7. Still look the same.


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Spandex said:


> I wonder how many people who slate these covers would also want to buy the slotted metal shiftgate... :wink:


Or have an 'RS' badge on the rear of their non 'RS' Mk1.

(this may have been posted already, but I cant be arsed to read the dozen or so pages  )


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

this is why i stay signed up to the forum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
....makes up for all those scary DSG threads  
well worth the long read, some classics and crackin' photo's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

You said you're a firefighter, yeah?

Think i saw you out today


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> You said you're a firefighter, yeah?
> 
> Think i saw you out today


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think that has to be my favourite so far Luke - nice work 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just when I think this thread is dying someone bounces back with more fun photos :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

got to be honest not my kind of mod......but just a tip for you

the bleed nipple should be at the top lol.....anyone with any car knowledge will just laugh.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Do you honestly believe whoever produced this mod bothered to make them "handed" ? :lol:


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah I'll be at the next meet if not on shift. I did see you guys on top wilkos car park, Blackpool not so long back. 
Can't wait for ya all to extract the urine! I'll sort the nipples out soon. Oh and I don't mean you lot dissin my covers :lol:


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Wak, thinking of popping down yours soon. What can I get for £38


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Wak said:


> Do you honestly believe whoever produced this mod bothered to make them "handed" ? :lol:


Lol

Lego


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

well now u guys can understand my ignition mod served a purpose. The tt forum is the snobbiest forum. TT51, never mind you will get respected on here for taking all the abuse and letting it go over your head. I think I took around 12 pages of abuse too.


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

They are handed! I was just to anxious to get the bad boys on!
Told ya! £12 well spent!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

DazHulme said:


> They are handed! I was just to anxious to get the bad boys on!
> Told ya! £12 well spent!


Excellent retort :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I thank you from the bottom of my heart for posting up about this mod mate, you have really made me laugh over and over again 

David it isn't snobby mate, just very opinionated - as is every forum I have ever frequented  you took your well deserved abuse like a man and I respect you for it 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

for £38 you could get the following, will go nice with them brakes!

New Special Discs (AKA disks)









and the ultimate rear mod


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> for £38 you could get the following, will go nice with them brakes!
> 
> New Special Discs (AKA disks)
> 
> ...


Oh MY GOD a g-string on a car, whatever next :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ginger sailors beard?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Ginger sailors beard?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: just trying to get your own back for my "lady" comment, I am all trimmed down so look less like a stinky tramp 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Brilliant... seen a few bras but never knickers :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > for £38 you could get the following, will go nice with them brakes!
> ...


A G-string will complement the bras some have on the front of their cars Charlie :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

les said:


> A G-string will complement the bras some have on the front of their cars Charlie :roll:


The G-String looks better than the bras though, Les .


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A G-string will complement the bras some have on the front of their cars Charlie :roll:
> ...


 Hmm well whatever takes your fancy sailor :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

manphibian said:


> You said you're a firefighter, yeah?
> 
> Think i saw you out today


Literally fell off my chair with this one.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

When it comes to big brakes - I dont think you can be too careful with your kids :wink: 
No photoshop for me   


















Sometimes its good to have Porsche 4 pots "lying about"!!!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

There is no need to upgrade to brembo brake.
Originals work great!

Very simalar to the standard onces on a TT !! :lol:

Lego

thought I would drop that one in les !


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> There is no need to upgrade to brembo brake.
> Originals work great!
> 
> Very simalar to the standard onces on a TT !! :lol:
> ...


 They do lego on a standard 225 mate but stage 2 or 3 is IMO a different matter.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Started reading this thread but then realised it spans 14 pages and gave up! Seems its getting quite a reaction!

YES, they do LOOK ok in the pictures but come on, as many have said, plastic covers to make your brakes look like something they are not? Fake is fake at the end of the day. My Fiat Coupe 20VT Limited Edition had red brembo calipers - looked nice and suited it. Not even sure about the red brake caliper 'real' upgrade on a TT to be honest, think I'd go for black or grey calipers if I was doing the conversion for genuine reasons (ie., improved braking and not purely cosmetic) but I would definately not get covers that just conceal the truth...

No offence, but I don't actually like it when people paint the standard ones red either, just think it is naff, I know even Audi do it on the QS, but to me it just draws attention to the fact that actually the TT has pretty feabile looking brakes, especially on the back!

and if they DID come off when driving/braking, what kind of mess would that make?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A G-string will complement the bras some have on the front of their cars Charlie :roll:
> ...


Both of you can kiss my............bra :-*



UKRPG said:


> When it comes to big brakes - I dont think you can be too careful with your kids :wink:
> No photoshop for me
> 
> 
> ...


Rich I love the fact that for comedy effect you went to the trouble of setting that up and taking pics - my new favourite on this thread as it is real(ish) 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

What a terrific thread. Really cheered me up, especially the Porsche four pots on the kid's bike. Chortle. 

I'm not sure I can muster up an opinion worth adding to what has already been expressed. They look good behind the RS alloys, I must say. I presume these are replicas. Maybe if they weren't trying to be fake Brembos, and just red extended caliper covers, they would be less unacceptable, as someone else commented? If you're not showing the car and you don't mind explaining the deceit to your mates, then what the hell?

Doug


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

14 pages on £12 plastic caliper covers.

Not bad going by any stretch of the imagination.

They look fine behind the wheel but I couldn't do it.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

gally said:


> 14 pages on £12 plastic caliper covers.


  
I was just going to say...''201 posts on a set of £12 plastic covers''...Jesus!
John.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

GEM said:


> gally said:
> 
> 
> > 14 pages on £12 plastic caliper covers.
> ...


Get some on your 1.6 Focus John they will look the shizness bludd 

Charlie


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Charlie said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > gally said:
> ...


 I hate you Charlie! :wink:

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

John.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GEM said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > GEM said:
> ...


 SECONDED [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, Im only just seen this thread, so not gona read it all through to see if its mentioned, though i did read the bit about the heat on the silicone. but I for one would stick em on with silicone. if the come loose and fly off at speed, who knows what damage its gona do inside your wheel hub. I fitted a shower screen in my shower, and siliconed the screen shoe to the tile floor. this isnt moving, and has other supports elsewhere, yet a year later the shoe is now loose. the water has got between the silicone and now its loose, just like when you seal between the bath and the tile. after a few years you always get a crack between it that goes all black and manky.... for the money the look good mate. but i would want a mechanical fixing to attach them.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

DazHulme said:


> Yeah I'll be at the next meet if not on shift. I did see you guys on top wilkos car park, Blackpool not so long back.
> Can't wait for ya all to extract the urine! I'll sort the nipples out soon. Oh and I don't mean you lot dissin my covers :lol:


They look ok, they are pretty and 12 quid vs 2000 is certainly not cheating..... 

In my opinion, id be nervously treading on egg shells in the dealers just in case theyve marked me up as the laugh of the week when im in paying for my service.

I find wearing a fake nose, glasses & moustache combo is inconvenient and uncomfortable.... and wearing a balaclava in an Audi showroom is just altogether wrong.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Very good point raised - could you imagine taking it to a dealer with them on..........


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Very good point raised - could you imagine taking it to a dealer with them on..........


but you would take your tt to a dealer wearing a qs valance even though it's
not a qs?! Lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Very good point raised - could you imagine taking it to a dealer with them on..........


 Do you honestly think a dealer would know or tell the difference :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

les said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Very good point raised - could you imagine taking it to a dealer with them on..........
> ...


Or even look at your brakes before telling you you need new discs & pads?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Fictorious said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > UKRPG said:
> ...


Hmm do they need to look at them to tell you :roll:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RED-Brembo-Look-B ... 2a07bae52a

Just read this thread. PMSL. Time for an update of how they are performing. Im getting some. :lol: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Yea, they really do look real.
> 
> how'd the old commericial go? "Only your hairdressor would know for sure...." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers.


Less of this hairdresser thing Please!! LOL
Not that i would know the diff! :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Couldn't you just shove the covers down your undies instead - you wouldn't need silicone then  - sorry only joking :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spent all day painting the drivers side front caliper cover. Bullocks to that. The covers will be going on anytime soon. Front AND rear :lol: :lol: Picies to follow.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Weird this popping back up as painting mine one wheel at a time this week!

Taking three bloody coats with Japlac, and whilst doing the second coat those covers came into my mind :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Got mine today. The Brembo stickers peel of and they look good. Cant see any difference from painting.Im going to see if I can source some Audi ring stickers . :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Got a full set of these today.

With badge









De Badged









Turbo is kindly going to provide some Audi ring decals. They will then be going on. I cant face painting another caliper. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SLO3 said:


> Got a full set of these today.
> 
> With badge
> 
> ...


 Will be good to see how they last and to be honest if they last well then I don't see any reason why you shouldn't use them over painting as long as you don't try to pass them off as Brembos etc. 4 rings on them is fine IMO.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im just after the look. And after painting one on Sat, I see this as the easy option and it should look better than the painted. I will post Picies when its done.


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey up.Didn't think people would still be commenting on me post  
Update. Covers still stuck on nice and firm and looking swell


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice one Daz. Mine will be going on any time soon. I will post pics :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DazHulme said:


> Hey up.Didn't think people would still be commenting on me post
> Update. Covers still stuck on nice and firm and looking swell


Are they still on upside down buddy  or was that someone else?

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

I personally think they look really good, my calipers are painted white (I didnt paint them) and I cant be arsed to paint them I probably wouldnt get the ones with Brembo on and I must admit if you went to a TT meet maybe people would take the piss but would they know? at the end of the day if you like them and they look good then go for it, it would be a pretty boring forum if everyone agreed on the same thing.

imagine.

What do you think of my new alloys?
I like them 
so do I 
so do I
so do I

etc...........


----------



## maniax (May 20, 2010)

come on just please admit that most off you wants them any way - if there would be no @[email protected] on them I would get a set.
saves the hassel of painting. 
Cover idea is good is just that @[email protected] make it not right, pushing it tooooo far. 
bottom line is i think most is jelouse for that price - i would be pissed off if I would spend 1200£ and have almost the same visual effect what 12£ can make


----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I agree, I would be worried about them falling off though or about taking them off when I need the pads replacing.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Aren't they going to melt if you get your brakes hot?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Aren't they going to melt if you get your brakes hot?


A lot of plastics have a high melting point John as I think you will know plus somebody did say they have had theirs in a while no with no problems at all.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't they going to melt if you get your brakes hot?
> ...


Thay are obviously not trying hard enough Les :lol: - I'm only joking :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Check the picies I got the brembo covers and removed the stickers. Just waiting for the Audi ring stickers before fitting them.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

DazHulme started this thread and his are still on :lol: :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Put these new brakes on :lol: :lol: :wink: and they look ok.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> How's that silicone going to hold up to the heat?


I was thinking that. Hope you have no problems. Is there such a thing as high melting point silicon? mind you callipers can get mighty hot. Maybe there's a clip-on feature to add to the silicon.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > How's that silicone going to hold up to the heat?
> ...


Joe I had a Triumph Bonneville classic motorbike and we used to seal the exhaust pipes into the cylinder heads with bath sealant silicone. The exhaust pipes could glow read with the heat after a hard run but the silicone would hold up no problem.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeay one of my favourite threads is back 

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Calipers dont go anywere near as hot as the discs...Hence why my calipers arn't painted with heat paint and are absolutely fine  Hvae you actually fitted those or is this guy still being slayed?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Yeay one of my favourite threads is back
> 
> Charlie


Right up there with the ignition key mod.... FFS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Crikey Les, I learn something new almost every day. I honestly thought there would be a problem with heat or vibration.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


 Certainly not with the heat Joe. I have surprised many about using silicone sealant in high temp areas before today.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeay one of my favourite threads is back
> ...


Now that was disgusting..just like my arm rest support :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Ha! Just read it all again 

Good times


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

When my car was at pipewerx recently they re-sealed the joint to the downpipe with heat resistant silicon


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

They have been on 4 weeks and driven at the national speed limit :wink: every day in all weathers. Got rear covers also with included with fron , however they dont fit. I also use a jet washer to clean the wheels, again no problem. I removed the brembo stickers and added the Audi rings. :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Look closely at these M5 brakes








Yep thats right - plastic stick on callipers  
It's actually a 530diesel with M5 lookalike body kit
so for appearance's they do a good job. But those sorts of brakes are bought cos of their f***ing unbelievable stopping power the looks are a secondary bonus


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i think they look alright, if i had them i would have to lie and say they were real though :roll:


thats like tellin ya mrs that roast she just cooked was her best meal ever lmao.
tbh u ever tried getting silicone off around the bath area..........its a bastttt


----------

